

Is Dropbox about to launch their Android app? - piers

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/84655/android-app.png<p>I saw this in Google reader this morning, but the post no longer exists. Letting the cat out of the bad too soon?
======
buro9
I'd say that was a sure bet.

I'm really impressed with dropbox. Traditionally I've just used my own
Subversion set up. But recently I was having difficulty helping to explain
version control to a few fellow university students who couldn't grasp the
whole central repository thing (fair enough, these were humanities students I
was talking to and they just wanted to know how to keep their thesis safe and
to make sure they didn't venture into versioning hell).

As a last resort I recommended dropbox, and it took less than 10 minutes to
explain the whole thing end to end and have them all get started. Now all of
them are raving about it and recommending it to friends.

What I realise is not only how good the dropbox interface is (pretty much
invisible) but also how something that we techies take for granted still
hasn't reached the mass market, and how with a little re-packaging and thought
around their use case people gleefully buy-in... this is the tech they've been
waiting for.

The iPhone app was one of the things that sold it to the students. None of
them have an iPhone, but they were all of the same though, "But if I get one
I'll be OK".

So I'm sure the android app will help in the same way, as would a Windows
Mobile one should that surface.

I'm rambling... just impressed by how effective drop box is at communicating
and selling something we've all taken for granted years ago.

------
piers
Call me REALLY cynical if you like, but just noticed this as well:
[http://ycombinator.posterous.com/yc-founders-at-work-
series-...](http://ycombinator.posterous.com/yc-founders-at-work-series-
dropbox-interview)

Coincidence? We shall see...

------
ddfall
That would be nice. I'd love to have a play with it on the Nexus One... :)

------
johnnytee
nice catch. I hope they are , been waiting on an Android version for a while
along with their new build and selective sync

